# 9.4.16 Dundonald Warmup?



## huds1475 (Nov 1, 2015)

I know it's a bit early but am planning on driving up to Scotland first thing Saturday 9th so I can get a game in the day before and make the most of being in the area.

Been doing some scouting and can only see the possibility of playing Saturday on the following (according to info available on websites)

Glasgow Gailes @ Â£40 or Â£140 / 4 ball

Prestwick - Not cheap but a bucket list course I guess?

Anybody interested in joining? Appreciate might be comp day for most so no worries if not.

Would also appreciate feedback on the above or any alternative suggestions where I'd get a game Saturday? 

Thanks for for any advice,

Craig


----------



## Val (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm up for something Craig but would need to confirm nearer the time


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2015)

would be up for a game depending on travel.

been offered a game at WG at 9am, but not sure i will be able to make that without staying the night before.

will look at nearer the time


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks for the responses.

Would prefer to play around midday so I can get up there from Manchester. Booked into the Gailes Hotel for Saturday night.

Will revive nearer the time :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Sounds good, thanks for the responses.

Would prefer to play around midday so I can get up there from Manchester. Booked into the Gailes Hotel for Saturday night.

Will revive nearer the time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

how much was the hotel room?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 2, 2015)

Very tempted to join in but I'm pushing my luck with the family commitments for April as it is already. So stick me down as a maybe and I might be able to work up some more credit by then.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 2, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			how much was the hotel room?
		
Click to expand...

Think it was Â£90. Not sure what the exchange rate is


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Think it was Â£90. Not sure what the exchange rate is 

Click to expand...

that's gone up then, last time i stayed it was Â£50.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 2, 2015)

I tell a lie, its Â£89. Might be a 'special' English rate!

Keep working the magic Jim, you know it makes sense


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure myself what will be happening on the Saturday myself but I may be able to host a few at my club but again I would also need to clear that nearer the time.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Not sure myself what will be happening on the Saturday myself but I may be able to host a few at my club but again I would also need to clear that nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, think the dark nights are affecting me with some sort of golfers version of SAD 

_&#8203;<<<insert witty riposte here!>>>_


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 8, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			No worries, think the dark nights are affecting me with some sort of golfers version of SAD 

_&#8203;<<<insert witty riposte here!>>>_

Click to expand...

I think I get Golfers SAD. I usually go a bit Nuts this time of the year, start drinking a bit more then around Early January I start checking the sunrise/Sunset times on some BBC weather App.

Yep, my name is Dave and I'm addicted to Golf&#128514;.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

Didn't want to bring this back up until the main event was sorted. Now it is, seems a good time to do so.

Still planning on driving up early from Manchester Saturday morning.

Is anyone interested in some Links action in the Ayrshire region? Would oke to make the most of being up that way.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a medal on the Saturday so will be playing in that, hopefully. If I can help any other way let me know. I'm sure you should get a game somewhere.

Have you booked somewhere to stay?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I have a medal on the Saturday so will be playing in that, hopefully. If I can help any other way let me know. I'm sure you should get a game somewhere.

Have you booked somewhere to stay?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, understand its medal day for most :thup:.

Am booked into the Gailes on Saturday night. 

Any tips on places where a tee time might be gotten on a Saturday appreciated.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			No worries mate, understand its medal day for most :thup:.

Am booked into the Gailes on Saturday night. 

Any tips on places where a tee time might be gotten on a Saturday appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

i will be staying at the gailes as well, sort of arranged to play Western, but will depend. will pm you my contact near the time.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i will be staying at the gailes as well, sort of arranged to play Western, but will depend. will pm you my contact near the time.
		
Click to expand...

OK. Does that mean you're not looking for a game?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			OK. Does that mean you're not looking for a game?
		
Click to expand...

not sure at this point, the guys i play with at Western tee off at 9am, that will mean staying 3 nights (already arranged for the the current mrs148 to come and spend sunday in Glasgow with a couple of her friends) so its prob easier coming down on the Sat morning, its a four hour drive for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

change of plan now in the marine hotel in troon.

what about a game Monday?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 30, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			change of plan now in the marine hotel in troon.

what about a game Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Am up for that!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			change of plan now in the marine hotel in troon.

what about a game Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Will be working


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a medal on the Sat too, but let me know if you're looking for course recommendations nearer the time.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I have a medal on the Sat too, but let me know if you're looking for course recommendations nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Would prefer to book something in advance to be honest as its a 4h drive from Mcr.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 30, 2016)

I might be able to sort a game on my home course on the Monday...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I might be able to sort a game on my home course on the Monday...
		
Click to expand...

that would suite me


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 31, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			change of plan now in the marine hotel in troon.

what about a game Monday?
		
Click to expand...




SammmeBee said:



			Am up for that!!!
		
Click to expand...

After a PM from huds1475,  who will also now be around on the Monday, I will book a time for the Monday for a 4ball. 
Will confirm teetime closer however what time would you guys like as you will be possibly travelling after?

If you guys are happy with that?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			After a PM from huds1475,  who will also now be around on the Monday, I will book a time for the Monday for a 4ball. 
Will confirm teetime closer however what time would you guys like as you will be possibly travelling after?

If you guys are happy with that?
		
Click to expand...

Cheer's Fabio, anytime morning would do, would like to be traveling by the afternoon


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 31, 2016)

To make it happen this end I'd have to be back in Manchester for 16:30 latest.

Boss says so!

If that makes it tricky then can stand aside.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			To make it happen this end I'd have to be back in Manchester for 16:30 latest.

Boss says so!

If that makes it tricky then can stand aside.
		
Click to expand...

don't sweat it, traffic jam on the M6 is always a good excuse


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 31, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			After a PM from huds1475,  who will also now be around on the Monday, I will book a time for the Monday for a 4ball. 
Will confirm teetime closer however what time would you guys like as you will be possibly travelling after?

If you guys are happy with that?
		
Click to expand...

Where at?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 31, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Where at?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.prestwickstnicholas.com/ if you fancy it???


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 1, 2016)

Where is best place to stay Saturday night - Ayr, Prestwick, Troon or Irvine?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 1, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Where is best place to stay Saturday night - Ayr, Prestwick, Troon or Irvine?
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest 1st choice Prestwick,2ndAyr or 3rd Troon. Would avoid Irvine for night out.

You wanting a game on the Monday?


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 1, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I would suggest 1st choice Prestwick,2ndAyr or 3rd Troon. Would avoid Irvine for night out.

You wanting a game on the Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - yes could be, just sorting something out and then I will confirm if that is okay.  I assume there is no rush to sort anything?!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 1, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Cheers - yes could be, just sorting something out and then I will confirm if that is okay.  I assume there is no rush to sort anything?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah of course that's fine. Can't book until a month in advance.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I would suggest 1st choice Prestwick,2ndAyr or 3rd Troon. Would avoid Irvine for night out.

You wanting a game on the Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Me and her stayed in Irvine when I was up for the glasgow gailes meet last year. Moody place, we got some funny looks, and unfunny comments in the first place we went in. Moved pubs, atmosphere changed, meet some cracking people, got very drunk and had a ball :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Me and her stayed in Irvine when I was up for the glasgow gailes meet last year. Moody place, we got some funny looks, and unfunny comments in the first place we went in.
		
Click to expand...

Were you emptying their fruit machines Davie?


----------



## AMcC (Feb 2, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Me and her stayed in Irvine when I was up for the glasgow gailes meet last year. Moody place, we got some funny looks, and unfunny comments in the first place we went in. Moved pubs, atmosphere changed, meet some cracking people, got very drunk and had a ball :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What pub did you end up in ?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Just to add guys (Patrick148, SammmBee and Huds1475) this will need to be a 8:30ish tee off. 

Hope this suits ok.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 4, 2016)

AMcC said:



			What pub did you end up in ?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, not sure of the name. They had karaoke, opposite the bookies (ridicule at will...  ) just down from a pizza shop. Best I can do....


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just to add guys (Patrick148, SammmBee and Huds1475) this will need to be a 8:30ish tee off. 

Hope this suits ok.
		
Click to expand...

08:30 would be perfect


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			08:30 would be perfect
		
Click to expand...

that will be fine, how long does it take around there for a 4 ball of chompers?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2016)

Going to book this tomorrow...just checking you guys are still ok for this on the Monday

Patrick148, SammmBee and Huds1475


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Going to book this tomorrow...just checking you guys are still ok for this on the Monday

Patrick148, SammmBee and Huds1475
		
Click to expand...

yes still in


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 29, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Going to book this tomorrow...just checking you guys are still ok for this on the Monday

Patrick148, SammmBee and Huds1475
		
Click to expand...

Can't confirm at the mo....sorry.  Go without me...for now!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Can't confirm at the mo....sorry.  Go without me...for now!
		
Click to expand...

No bother. Will keep the space for you until you can confirm 100% aye or nay.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 29, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			No bother. Will keep the space for you until you can confirm 100% aye or nay.
		
Click to expand...

It's an 'aye' from me Fabian 


Thanks again


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 7, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Can't confirm at the mo....sorry.  Go without me...for now!
		
Click to expand...

How are fixed for this now? Could start a reserve list to keep it as a 4ball if you cant make it


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm out - sorry.


----------

